# Looking for a lead melting pot.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Anybody that might have upgraded and has one ,let me know. Electric with pouring spigot[that's what I call them]. Maybe should tell what type pouring I'll be doing. Mainly lead heads and casting some pistol bullets. So, what type would work best for this. Not a production kind of operation so time don't factor in.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Lee makes some good ones. C2


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

the lee hot pot is my go to melter,holds 4# ,burner is attached to the bottom to eliminate cold pours,bps price around 50$ and on the shelf.the only thing i did was wrap the handle with duct tape to secure the element wire away from the pot itself,you'll understand clearer when you see yours


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

ive got a lee pot i dont use anyore ill sell...let me see what it is, i forget and ill let you know


.....its a lee pro 4-20


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a Lee Production Pot IV and it works great for what you are looking for and new price will not break the bank.


----------

